# What are you riding this year?



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2009)

I know we've done this before, but I figure it's safe to say that some people have changed their rides, so I started a new thread to see what everyone was up to.

Myself, I'm still technically on the same bike, an '02 Specialized Rockhopper FSR, but it's gotten some upgrades for this season (or will shortly).  The biggest thing for me was new wheels.  My old wheels were really showing their age and required either re-truing or new spokes after every ride, plus the brake tracks were just about worn through.  I took the opportunity to upgrade to a disc wheel set and get some disc brakes too, I was really sick of the v-brakes too.  Since I'm a big guy I went with some Clydesdale approved wheels, Azonic Outlaws, yes they're a big heavy wheel meant more for going downhill than up, but I think I can deal with the extra weight.  I got a pretty good deal on them (I think), and they're convertible to 20mm TA, which is a strong possibility on my next fork.  I got a good deal on some lightly used Juicy 5s to go with my new wheels, which I'm pretty stoked about.  Since I had integrated shifter/brake levers I needed to get some new shifters to go with the separate brake levers for the Juicys.  I picked up a nice new set of LX shifters from eBay, I haven't cabled them in yet, but they feel way smoother than the worn out, 6 year old, Deores that I had been running.  I also just ordered a new saddle, since my last one is severely mangled (again), the WTB Power V also comes Clyde approved, it's intended for DH, so hopefully it'll hold up to my weight better (it supposedly has beefy rails).  I'm also in the process of replacing all the bearings in the rear suspension, as they were original and mostly didn't rotate anymore...

Throw in a new chain and middle ring and I should be good to go, I hope. :beer:

Is everyone else ready to go?  Made any improvements, new bike, etc??


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 30, 2009)

Same bike, Cannondale Rush, only upgrade I have so far is some lock on grips that I bought at a clearance sale.

Also got a new Fox helmet, gloves and shoes too.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 30, 2009)

Same bike as last year.  This is a pic from last year.  Yes, I already took the reflectors off.  The only upgrade this year will be new pedals.  All my new gear is clothing, shoes, and armor.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 30, 2009)

As most of you guys know, I built up a new rig this winter. I purchased a left over 2008 Turner 5Spot frame and transfered over the parts from my old bike. Its finished for now, but I still need to order a new adjustable post. I can't decide between the Gravity Dropper of the All Mountain Post.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/50430-my-new-ride.html#post396472


Frame: 2008 Turner 5 Spot
head set: Chris King
Fork: Manitou Nixon Super Intrinsic w/ 20mm thru axle
Shock: Fox DHX Coil
wheels: Sun Single tracks
rear der: SRAM X7 medium cage
Front der: Shimano SLX for 2x9 drive trains
Shifters: SRAM X7
Brakes: Avis Juicy 5's
Pedals: Welgo MG-1 platforms


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2009)

Same bike, Trek Fuel EX7:






Already replaced those shit Bontrager tires with some Moto Raptors, but I'm thinking about throwing some 235 Stick-E Nevagals on there. Leaning towards replacing the shoes with Sette Enduros which come with a pair of Wellgo WAM-B25 platform pedals. Looking at shin guards if I try the flats too. Otherwise, good to go for gear, I think.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2009)

I just bought a sweet huffy.  it has a fake gas tank and some nasty high rider handlebars.


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2009)

2knees said:


> I just bought a sweet huffy.  it has a fake gas tank and some nasty high rider handlebars.



Does it have fenders too? Please tell me it has fenders.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Does it have fenders too? Please tell me it has fenders.



full on with a chain guard to boot.

speaking of boots, you should see the kicker i built in my backyard over the weekend.  i've got the workbench beat by at least a solid foot.  

gonna hit that shit tonight after dinner.  not sure if the diamondback can handle this one.


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2009)

2knees said:


> gonna hit that shit tonight after dinner.  not sure if the diamondback can handle this one.



Please videotape the destruction!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Same bike, Cannondale Rush, only upgrade I have so far is some lock on grips that I bought at a clearance sale.
> 
> Also got a new Fox helmet, gloves and shoes too.



I love my lock-on grips!  It used to drive me nuts how the old ones would rotate and move all over the place.

I thought I was going to need new shoes too, but I took my old ones out yesterday and they're not quite as bad as I thought they'd be, a little glue and they should be good to go.  They didn't even stink that much, which is amazing considering that I put them away dirty...


----------



## Jisch (Mar 30, 2009)

I got a new bike in July of last year - Enduro SL Expert. It is the shiznit. It's got Avid Juicy 7's, XT crank, real crap wheels and a Maverick Speedball adjustable seatpost. I guess it weighs in around 31lbs or so, not a lightweight, but 6" of travel front and back... all good. 

Man, now I want to RIDE.
John


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm gonna be rocking a new ellsworth truth this year, either later in the fall when I move out to montana or this year during the summer. great bike.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I love my lock-on grips!  It used to drive me nuts how the old ones would rotate and move all over the place.



That ride we did in the light rain off Stone(you, Gary, Greg and me), my grips were not only spinning like there was oil in them, but they were also sliding off the bars too.

Anyways, just put them on, very nice set up and they seem pretty comfy and sticky. They are the ODI Rogues that I picked up at Country Sport going out of business sale for about $10 along with some misc. tools and a set of cleats for my shoes.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> That ride we did in the light rain off Stone(you, Gary, Greg and me), my grips were not only spinning like there was oil in them, but they were also sliding off the bars too.
> 
> Anyways, just put them on, very nice set up and they seem pretty comfy and sticky. They are the ODI Rogues that I picked up at Country Sport going out of business sale for about $10 along with some misc. tools and a set of cleats for my shoes.



It was pretty sweet when I had to take them off to switch my controls around the other day, loosen two screws on each and they were off.


----------



## Marc (Mar 31, 2009)

This thing again-






And the LeMond Victoire again, of course.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 31, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> The only upgrade this year will be new pedals.  All my new gear is clothing, shoes, and armor.



I just placed an order with Pricepoint.  Candy Bros 50/50 pedals and Roach leg armor.  Once my tires are shot I will make my last purchase of the season, tires.


----------



## Greg (Mar 31, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I just placed an order with Pricepoint.  Candy Bros 50/50 pedals and Roach leg armor.  Once my tires are shot I will make my last purchase of the season, tires.



Ha! Me too. Nevegal tires, Roach leg armor, Sette shoe/Wellgo pedal combo, 3 tubes, tire levers, and 2 pairs of those bad ass Price Point socks. :lol:

Wanna buy my Moto Raptors? i think I only have less than 5 days on them. $40 for the pair.


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2009)

Same ride as last year. Only difference is that at some point, I need to pick up some slicker tires for use during the tri at the end of July. 10 miles on roads with my MTB tires wouldn't be much fun.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2009)

'06 Gary Fisher Piranha


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 31, 2009)

Greg said:


> Ha! Me too. Nevegal tires, Roach leg armor, Sette shoe/Wellgo pedal combo, 3 tubes, tire levers, and 2 pairs of those bad ass Price Point socks. :lol:
> 
> Wanna buy my Moto Raptors? i think I only have less than 5 days on them. $40 for the pair.



Maybe on the tires.  If you bring them along next time we cross paths I can take a looksy.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 31, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Maybe on the tires.  If you bring them along next time we cross paths I can take a looksy.



I have a set of OEM tires just like the ones you got collecting dust if you want.


----------



## Greg (Mar 31, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Maybe on the tires.  If you bring them along next time we cross paths I can take a looksy.



I can bring them Sunday morning when you come riding with us. :razz: 2.24s. Almost new:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 31, 2009)

Greg said:


> I can bring them Sunday morning when you come riding with us. :razz: 2.24s. Almost new:



I will be getting my lax on Sunday morning.  You know that.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2009)

Greg said:


> I can bring them Sunday morning when you come riding with us. :razz: 2.24s. Almost new:



If Grassi doesn't want them I'll give them a shot.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2009)

Add a new fork to my list-o-parts this year.  I couldn't help myself with the additional 20% code that Tim sent me.  Now I'm done buying stuff for the year, I hope.


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 31, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I will be getting my lax on Sunday morning.  You know that.



LAX is LIFE!!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 31, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> LAX is LIFE!!!!



Finally someone on my side.  Lots of Lax-haters 'round here...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> LAX is LAME!!!!



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 31, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Finally someone on my side.  Lots of Lax-haters 'round here...



haha, that was kinda sarcastic, but i feel ya.  grew up in annapolis, md....prep school.....lots of lax.  "fastest game on 2 feet..."


----------



## Greg (Mar 31, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Lots of Lax-haters 'round here...



Only because it conflicts with other more important endeavors.


----------



## JD (Mar 31, 2009)

Evil Imperial frame number 18.  I think this is the 8th season on it!  Just got my 2003.5 forks back from Zocchi.  Picking up a new wheel set and handlebars.  
Can't wait for lush green foliage and the brown ribbon sniggling out infront of me....


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

Finally got all my parts in yesterday.  I started building it all back up last night (in between battling my kids about bed time :roll: ).  Everything seems to be going together well.  I have the rear suspension put back together and the fork on the frame (though I didn't cut the steerer tube because I might want to raise my stem up a bit, so I put a bunch of spacers on top of the stem for now).  I also got rim tape on the wheels and the rotors mounted up.  I put the wheels on the bike to get the brakes mounted up, it looked a little funny sitting in my living room sitting on the rims with no tires.  I purposely didn't mount the tires because I was working inside and they are still muddy from my last ride.

I still need to mount the tires, re-attach the rear derailer, run the shifter cables, connect the new chain, and adjust the brakes.  Then I should be ready to ride!


----------



## severine (Apr 3, 2009)

The Frankenbike! Hahahaha! I give you a lot of credit, Brian. If it were me, I would just accept the fact that you break your bike entirely within a season and just buy a new cheap one every year; seems like you spent enough on parts to do that anyway.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

It's much more fun to buy parts and rebuild stuff.  You know me, I like building stuff!  

A pic of the new wheels:


----------



## BigJay (Apr 3, 2009)

Same setup as last year... new chain, chainrings and cassette... but that's it...

*Transition Covert* :: Perfect new england squishy. 140mm of travel each end. Pike fork... Crossmax ST... bits of carbon here and there and 28lbs.
*Gary Fisher Rig SS 29er* :: Bought a used Reba on ebay because the rigid fork was harsh for more then 2 days of riding... yeah, i'm a wuss!
*Kona Jake The Snake *:: My commuter... but on "summer setup" with Sram components and Shimano wheels... new bar tape and cables... it's been a rough winter!

Trail of Tears, MA


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I still need to mount the tires, re-attach the rear derailer, run the shifter cables, connect the new chain, and adjust the brakes.  Then I should be ready to ride!



Post a pic of the final result. White rims, huh? Kinda matches your ski helmet. :lol:  (I should talk given the Twisters with white bindings)...



BigJay said:


> Trail of Tears, MA



Great pic. Now I'm getting psyched. I hope to do some more rides out on the Cape this year too.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Post a pic of the final result. White rims, huh? Kinda matches your ski helmet. :lol:  (I should talk given the Twisters with white bindings)...



Yeah, I know, I've had a think for white stuff lately, that and they were $50 or more cheaper than other color options.  I'll be sure to post up a pic when I'm done.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 3, 2009)

I ordered this last night to replace my old Jolpin that doesn't fit my new bike. I hope to have it for Sundays ride.

http://www.rasebike.com/rapid.htm


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2009)

Finally got a rolling chassis back together tonight.  I got the brakes adjusted nice, the rear derailer mounted and cabled, the front derailer cabled, and some tires mounted.  It's kinda funny, my old 2.00 wide tires look huge on the much wider rims.  

Before I mounted up the rims I weighed them to compare to the old ones.  I weighed each rim with no tires or skewers, just the rip tape/strip and, in the case of the new wheels, the rotors.  While the wheels didn't feel appreciably different in my hands I was surprised there wasn't more of a weight difference in reality.  The front was 438g heavier and the rear was 380g heavier, that's less than a pound a piece.  If you factor out the rotors it's less than 3/4 of a pound difference per wheel.  I understand that's a lot when you're talking about the rotating mass, but I was expecting it to be more since everyone says how heavy they are.  My old wheels were relatively narrow XC type wheels, so I don't think they were particularly heavy.

Anyway, I'm babbling, I still need to adjust the derailers and cut the excess cables, install the chain, finish routing the brake hoses, and do all the final adjustments (cockpit adjustments, check headset again, adjust suspension, etc..).  Then I should be ready for a ride, well I did roll it down the driveway tonight, but I don't think that counts.  I almost fell a few times when I tried to pedal. 

Here's a crappy pic of the progress so far:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks good, can't wait to check it out at Nass tomorrow morning.

Do you know what the complete bike weighs?


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 4, 2009)

Looking Good Brian, I dig the white wheels.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I like how the white wheels look too.  I wish the fork was white instead of silver, but it's not a fashion show, so it doesn't really matter. 



o3jeff said:


> Do you know what the complete bike weighs?



No, but I do want to find out.


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow. That's coming together nicely, Brian. Looks like a totally different bike. And I'm just psyched to not hear rim brake rub and wait while you fix your spokes this season... :razz:

Going to go work on my bike in a few. Got the Nevegals on last night. Seating that first bead was a bitch even though they're folding. The 235s are not as wide as I expected, but then it occurred to me after reading your post that I have pretty narrow XC rims too. Thinking about saying Eff it and put on the platforms for tomorrow's ride... :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2009)

Put on the platforms, hopefully they will slow you down so we can keep up.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> No, but I do want to find out.



Do you have a scale big enough? I would like to know what mine weighs too.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Before I mounted up the rims I weighed them to compare to the old ones.  I weighed each rim with no tires or skewers, just the rip tape/strip and, in the case of the new wheels, the rotors.  While the wheels didn't feel appreciably different in my hands I was surprised there wasn't more of a weight difference in reality.  The front was 438g heavier and the rear was 380g heavier, that's less than a pound a piece.  If you factor out the rotors it's less than 3/4 of a pound difference per wheel.  I understand that's a lot when you're talking about the rotating mass, but I was expecting it to be more since everyone says how heavy they are.



Brian,
your new wheel set is about 1.6lbs heavier than your old one, that is huge for a wheelset! But atleast you now have the peice of mind that these wheels will be able to handle a beating.

Just to put this into perspective, when I swapped to ghetto tubless last summer I dropped a total of 400g from my wheel set. That doesn't sound like alot, but I could instantly feel a difference in acceleration and when climbing. You might want to consider a switch to tubeless to help offset set some of the weight you just added. If you do decide to go that route, I would ask if ghetto tubeless is ok for someone your size over in the Clyde forum on MTBR. The total cost for the conversion is around $25 for the Stan's and (2) 20" bmx tubes. Or you could spend about $80 and buy the complete Stan's conversion kit.

My only flat last season was due to a huge gash in the tire side wall from a rock that no amount of Stan's liquid would seal up. It would have been a flat tube or no tube. But thats why I still carrie a spare tube in my pack.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Wow. That's coming together nicely, Brian. Looks like a totally different bike. And I'm just psyched to not hear rim brake rub and wait while you fix your spokes this season... :razz:
> 
> Going to go work on my bike in a few. Got the Nevegals on last night. Seating that first bead was a bitch even though they're folding. The 235s are not as wide as I expected, but then it occurred to me after reading your post that I have pretty narrow XC rims too. Thinking about saying Eff it and put on the platforms for tomorrow's ride... :lol:



It will be nice not to have that constant rim rub, now I just have to listen to the turkey warble.

What made you switch to the Nevegals?  Not enough traction with the other tires?


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> What made you switch to the Nevegals?  Not enough traction with the other tires?



No good reason. I wanted to get the Nevegals based on the reviews towards the end of last season. Didn't order them in time for a ride that was coming up in which I definitely wanted better tires so I just bought the Moto Raptors from an LBS. If I don't notice a huge difference in traction, I might stick a Moto Raptor (2.24) in the rear and run a Nev (2.35) up front. That way I have a complete set of tires to change when ready. The Stick-E compound definitely is tacky so I think it'll be good on rocks and roots. If so, I'll sell the Moto Raptors to Grassi or you.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Brian,
> your new wheel set is about 1.6lbs heavier than your old one, that is huge for a wheelset! But atleast you now have the peice of mind that these wheels will be able to handle a beating.
> 
> Just to put this into perspective, when I swapped to ghetto tubless last summer I dropped a total of 400g from my wheel set. That doesn't sound like alot, but I could instantly feel a difference in acceleration and when climbing. You might want to consider a switch to tubeless to help offset set some of the weight you just added. If you do decide to go that route, I would ask if ghetto tubeless is ok for someone your size over in the Clyde forum on MTBR. The total cost for the conversion is around $25 for the Stan's and (2) 20" bmx tubes. Or you could spend about $80 and buy the complete Stan's conversion kit.
> ...



Actually, it's more like 1.8 pounds (about half a pound of that being from the rotors, which I didn't have before), but who's counting. 

When you switched to ghetto and weighed the stuff that you took off did you factor in the weight of the sealant that you had to add?  From what I've read you should add 2-3 ounces per tire.  I don't know how much Stans sealant weighs per fluid ounce, but it's got to be at least as much as water, which is 29.57g per fluid ounce.


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> which is 29.57g per fluid ounce.



You turning into a weight weenie or something?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> No good reason. I wanted to get the Nevegals based on the reviews towards the end of last season. Didn't order them in time for a ride that was coming up in which I definitely wanted better tires so I just bought the Moto Raptors from an LBS. If I don't notice a huge difference in traction, I might stick a Moto Raptor (2.24) in the rear and run a Nev (2.35) up front. That way I have a complete set of tires to change when ready. The Stick-E compound definitely is tacky so I think it'll be good on rocks and roots. If so, I'll sell the Moto Raptors to Grassi or you.



The only thing that I'd be worried about with the Stick-E compound is that they say it wears down quickly.  Seems like a lot of guys run the Stick-E up front and the regular compound in the rear to get more life out of the tires.  Your idea of running the Raptor in the rear and the Nev up front may be a good one for that reason.  If you don't go that route, and Grassi doesn't want them, I may be interested in the Raptors...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> You turning into a weight weenie or something?



:lol: No, I've been doing some research on weights in an attempt to make myself feel better about buying a DH wheelset for an XC bike.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2009)

You guys distracted me..  I came in here to post that my bike is put back together and fully operational!  I took it for a few laps around the house, it felt great to back on it!  I even almost bit it pulling a wheelie. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2009)

Riding tomorrow?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Riding tomorrow?



Probably not..


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Actually, it's more like 1.8 pounds (about half a pound of that being from the rotors, which I didn't have before), but who's counting.
> 
> When you switched to ghetto and weighed the stuff that you took off did you factor in the weight of the sealant that you had to add?  From what I've read you should add 2-3 ounces per tire.  I don't know how much Stans sealant weighs per fluid ounce, but it's got to be at least as much as water, which is 29.57g per fluid ounce.



I weighed everything on a digital postal scale:
The old tubes I removed
The new 20" bmx tubes right out of the box
the excess rubber removed from the bmx tubes after the conversion
& the (2) scoops of sealant I added to each tire.

I then did all the math and it worked out to around 220g per wheel if I remember correctly.


----------



## sLoPeS (Apr 6, 2009)

*need some singletrack on the asap*

so my bike should be out of the shop soon.  the drivetrain was messed up, aka new drivetrain......_great_.  no hydrolics for now, but it should be riding a lot better.  with the rain all week, maybe start some rides next week?


----------



## BigJay (Apr 8, 2009)

JD said:


> Evil Imperial frame number 18.



I see you:
http://www.imba.com/tcc/2002/vermont.html







:lol:


----------



## JD (Apr 14, 2009)

And there's the Evil!  Scott, head of IMBA trail crew on the right, back.  I miss that shop.  Alot.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 16, 2009)

So far this season I've stayed on the road and riding the 2008 Specialized Roubaix purchased last spring, keeping the aluminum frame on the trainer.

Carbon pays for itself in comfort and the compact gearing makes the uphills more fun.  I rode my best Century last September, 102-miles in 5:38 and almost no road fatigue previously expirenced with my aluminum frame bikes...


----------



## JD (Apr 16, 2009)

BigJay said:


> I see you:
> http://www.imba.com/tcc/2002/vermont.html
> 
> 
> ...



And while we're digging out old pics....here's a few more action shot of the Evil Imperial BITD....when freeriding was cool....












Those were the days.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2009)

Cool shots JD!


----------



## JD (Apr 16, 2009)

Bwaaaaap!


----------



## Greg (Apr 17, 2009)

JD said:


> Bwaaaaap!



Those pics of you, JD? If so, dayum.


----------



## JD (Apr 17, 2009)

C'est moi.  And I built all those features with help from the crew in the first pic.


----------



## severine (Apr 17, 2009)

Dude, you're insane! :beer:


----------



## JD (Apr 17, 2009)

Dirt Jumping is really good.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Apr 21, 2009)

uhhhh....




humbling is one word that comes to mind




backyard trails are dry the earliest I have seen any spring, busy finishing some bridges  and planning a new loop, now up to 2.5 miles, 

so much better than golf


----------



## JD (Apr 21, 2009)

Been working like crazy too.  Really brings a new level of satisfaction to riding trail when you built/buffed out the trail you're riding.


----------



## roark (Apr 21, 2009)

Looking to get back into MTB this year, a RM Element 70 is ordered. Definitely a step up from the 1988 Schwinn High Sierra (with RADICAL blue/hot pink graphics! and Biopace!!) I rode as a kid (although that thing was absolutely indestructible).

Stoked!


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

roark said:


> Looking to get back into MTB this year, a RM Element 70 is ordered. Definitely a step up from the 1988 Schwinn High Sierra (with RADICAL blue/hot pink graphics! and Biopace!!) I rode as a kid (although that thing was absolutely indestructible).
> 
> Stoked!



Niiiiiiice! Congrats on the bike. You'll love mountain biking.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2009)

roark said:


> Looking to get back into MTB this year, a RM Element 70 is ordered. Definitely a step up from the 1988 Schwinn High Sierra (with RADICAL blue/hot pink graphics! and Biopace!!) I rode as a kid (although that thing was absolutely indestructible).
> 
> Stoked!



Nice rig!  I'm sure you're going to enjoy it.  You could probably throw some Biopace chainrings on if you wanted to.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 21, 2009)

roark said:


> Looking to get back into MTB this year, a RM Element 70 is ordered. Definitely a step up from the 1988 Schwinn High Sierra (with RADICAL blue/hot pink graphics! and Biopace!!) I rode as a kid (although that thing was absolutely indestructible).
> 
> Stoked!



NIce looking bike!


----------



## JD (Apr 22, 2009)

My Mongoose Alta  had biopace....and cromoly handlebars.  You ARE stoked.  Have you ridden it yet?


----------



## roark (Apr 22, 2009)

JD said:


> My Mongoose Alta had biopace....and cromoly handlebars. You ARE stoked. Have you ridden it yet?


No, it's ordered. No ETA on delivery yet.

Can't wait...


----------



## Greg (Apr 22, 2009)

roark said:


> No, it's ordered. No ETA on delivery yet.
> 
> Can't wait...



Hook up with powbmps. He's in your area and rides and if you're ever down here for whatever reason, be sure to let us know. Good riding in CT.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2009)

roark said:


> No, it's ordered. No ETA on delivery yet.
> 
> Can't wait...



I'll be looking forward to some bike TRs from somewhere other than CT.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 22, 2009)

roark said:


> Looking to get back into MTB this year, a RM Element 70 is ordered. Definitely a step up from the 1988 Schwinn High Sierra (with RADICAL blue/hot pink graphics! and Biopace!!) I rode as a kid (although that thing was absolutely indestructible).
> 
> Stoked!



my first mtb bought with my first paycheck from my first "real" job had elliptical chainrings although i think they were suntour - it was a zebra ranger circa '87!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2009)

My first MTB had Biopace.  It was some Nashbar branded bike.  It came in a box and I had to assemble it myself.


----------



## thorski (Apr 22, 2009)

2007 prophet 5 lefty.


----------



## RENO (Apr 23, 2009)

roark said:


> Looking to get back into MTB this year, a RM Element 70 is ordered. Definitely a step up from the 1988 Schwinn High Sierra (with RADICAL blue/hot pink graphics! and Biopace!!) I rode as a kid (although that thing was absolutely indestructible).
> 
> Stoked!


If you don't mind me asking, what's the cost and weight on that bike? I really like it and I'm looking to upgrade from my Trek 6700 hardtail to Full susp. Did you order it online or go to a local dealer?


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2009)

RENO said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what's the cost and weight on that bike? I really like it and I'm looking to upgrade from my Trek 6700 hardtail to Full susp. Did you order it online or go to a local dealer?



26 lbs. Mid $3K.


----------



## RENO (Apr 23, 2009)

Outta my price range. Some new 2008 Element 70's on Ebay for $2300 - 2500. I'll see if I can find one of the other Elements like the 10 or 30. A little closer to my price range...


----------



## roark (Apr 23, 2009)

RENO said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what's the cost and weight on that bike? I really like it and I'm looking to upgrade from my Trek 6700 hardtail to Full susp. Did you order it online or go to a local dealer?


 


Greg said:


> 26 lbs. Mid $3K.


 
Fortunately I'm not paying that... more of a one time deal through a 'friend'. 

And it should ship in the next couple days! w00t!



Greg said:


> Hook up with powbmps. He's in your area and rides and if you're ever down here for whatever reason, be sure to let us know. Good riding in CT.


 
Good to know. djspookman is bike nut as well.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 23, 2009)

I haven't been on a bike since I was a kid, but decided to get into it as a summer activity.  Got it off craigslist for a couple hundred or so, the guy said it was a downhill race bike but that he never got to ride it at the ski resorts so he had to sell it.  It's nearly new....so I bought it...







I've also got my cases of mt. dew, so I'm ready to hit some sweet jumps and tear up the local trails.....probably Killington too this summer. 

I can ride in my jeans and ski helmet, right?  

Anybody up for a bike-off???


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 23, 2009)

if you actually paid a couple of hundred bucks for that bike you got hosed!

Brand new that thing didn't cost that much.


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> if you actually paid a couple of hundred bucks for that bike you got hosed!
> 
> Brand new that thing didn't cost that much.



Don't feed into it. He's trolling.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 23, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> if you actually paid a couple of hundred bucks for that bike you got hosed!
> 
> Brand new that thing didn't cost that much.



No way man, it's a downhill race bike.  I've taken it off some curbs and it just soaks them up....the suspension is very springy.


----------



## thorski (Apr 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> No way man, it's a downhill race bike.  I've taken it off some curbs and it just soaks them up....the suspension is very springy.



$25 piece of chinese crap


----------



## RENO (Apr 23, 2009)

With any luck his wheel will pop off riding down Killington and he'll smash his face on a rock. It would be an improvement...:???:


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 24, 2009)

RENO said:


> With any luck his wheel will pop off riding down Killington and he'll smash his face on a rock. It would be an improvement...:???:



Why all the e-hate Reno.....you sound like a very mean person.


----------



## RENO (Apr 24, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Why all the e-hate Reno.....you sound like a very mean person.



I'm sorry HS. I love you man! Group hug time... :razz:


----------



## thorski (Apr 24, 2009)

Reno=strange


----------



## RENO (Apr 24, 2009)

thorski said:


> Reno=strange


You have to understand my AZone/KZone history with HS to understand... :lol:


----------



## boston_e (May 3, 2009)

Off road: The same K2 Razorback that I've beaten the crap out of the past few summers.
On road: A new at the end of last season Orbea Onix.

I'll probably need to do some upgrades/parts replacement on the Razorback this summer.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 15, 2009)

Same thing I've been riding for five years now. Trek Liquid 25. It has been a really good bike for a wide ariety of terrain.


----------



## WoodCore (May 15, 2009)

Just a couple rides in so far on the new bike.....







and the Ibex Alpine it replaced.......


----------



## bvibert (May 15, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Just a couple rides in so far on the new bike.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking rig.  I was scoping it out a little after the ride on Wednesday.  How are you liking it so far?


----------



## WoodCore (May 15, 2009)

I'm loving it! Full suspension makes such a huge difference!


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 16, 2009)

Here's my ride:






Did a 25 mile ride this morning, going to do another 25 tomorrow . . . Life is good.


----------



## sLoPeS (May 19, 2009)

the current rig.....which is back in the shop :evil:


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> the current rig.....which is back in the shop :evil:



Sweet!  When you coming out for a ride with us?


----------



## sLoPeS (May 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sweet!  When you coming out for a ride with us?



early june....its in the shop right now and gonna take a little while.  sucks because i really wanna get out there and restart my bike season.  my shoulder/arm is much better now so by the time i do get the bike back ill be (hopefully) in good condition to let it rip.  gonna do some hiking and trail running for now, along with taking care of some other things.  will let u know when i can make a ride.  tear up some singletrack for me til then......maybe ill do some trail work for some karma points


----------



## JD (May 19, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> the current rig.....which is back in the shop :evil:



Derailure issues?


----------



## MRGisevil (May 20, 2009)

Tim.


Oops...TMI....


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Tim.
> 
> 
> Oops...TMI....



I thought you only rode hard tails?


----------



## severine (May 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Tim.
> 
> 
> Oops...TMI....



Tim's a _what_ not a _who_? I always kind of wondered....


----------



## MRGisevil (May 20, 2009)

severine said:


> Tim's a _what_ not a _who_? I always kind of wondered....



It's the Special K. Gets me all fiesty in the mornings.


----------



## severine (May 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> It's the Special K. Gets me all fiesty in the mornings.



Especially when you're losing 3 lbs a week eating just that.


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Tim.
> 
> 
> Oops...TMI....





bvibert said:


> I thought you only rode hard tails?



Yeah. Timmy's definitely a full-squish.


----------



## sLoPeS (May 20, 2009)

JD said:


> Derailure issues?



neg.....front brake


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> neg.....front brake



What do you have on there, BB7's?


----------



## JD (May 20, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> neg.....front brake



Hydo's?


----------



## Grassi21 (May 20, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> the current rig.....which is back in the shop :evil:



Nice...  Here is my F5....







And yes gents,  I have removed all the reflectors since this pic was taken.


----------



## sLoPeS (May 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> And yes gents,  I have removed all the reflectors since this pic was taken.



haha, good stuff....



and i believe they are BB5's (the new rear disc breaks as seen in the pic and what will go on the front) but i could be wrong.  no hydro's for now, just need to get the bike working.


----------



## o3jeff (May 20, 2009)

They look like the same brakes I have, whats wrong with them?


----------



## sLoPeS (May 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> They look like the same brakes I have, whats wrong with them?



in the pic that i posted.....the rear is brand new and working although it needs to be adjusted.  the front caliper (sp?) is straight shot.  it doesnt spring back.  exactly what happened to my rear last thanksgiving.  too many damn parts on a mtn bike!


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Nice...  Here is my F5....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting that you say that. I know a lot of grief is given to those that don't remove all of their reflectors, but I think the rear red seat post reflector should be left on. If you ever ride at night with head lamps or are forced to ride on a road near dark it is a very valuable piece of safety equipment that makes you visible to others (both other riders and cars).

OTOH the wheel reflectors gotta go


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2009)

from_the_NEK said:


> Interesting that you say that. I know a lot of grief is given to those that don't remove all of their reflectors, but I think the rear red seat post reflector should be left on. If you ever ride at night with head lamps or are forced to ride on a road near dark it is a very valuable piece of safety equipment that makes you visible to others (both other riders and cars).
> 
> OTOH the wheel reflectors gotta go



You make a very good point here. The fact that everyone insists that all the reflectors must be removed is kinda silly actually. What? Do they add extra weight? :lol: :dunce:


----------



## Grassi21 (May 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> You make a very good point here. The fact that everyone insists that all the reflectors must be removed is kinda silly actually. What? Do they add extra weight? :lol: :dunce:



I can feel the difference.... ;-)


----------



## JD (May 20, 2009)

My avid mechs. have been absolutely bomber.


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> You make a very good point here. The fact that everyone insists that all the reflectors must be removed is kinda silly actually. What? Do they add extra weight? :lol: :dunce:



I think it's more that they look stupid (especially the ones one spokes and pedals), and since they're cheap pieces of garbage they're more likely bust off and leave pieces of reflector strewn throughout the woods.

I do agree about the rear one though.  I'm gonna do one better and get one of those blinky lights to keep back there.  I did a section of road on one of my night rides last year and I was pretty nervous with out the reflector.


----------



## sLoPeS (May 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I think it's more that they look stupid (especially the ones one spokes and pedals), and since they're cheap pieces of garbage they're more likely bust off and leave pieces of reflector strewn throughout the woods.
> 
> I do agree about the rear one though.  I'm gonna do one better and get one of those blinky lights to keep back there.  I did a section of road on one of my night rides last year and I was pretty nervous with out the reflector.



what happened to your bike?  ur avatar pic....


----------



## severine (May 23, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> what happened to your bike?  ur avatar pic....



http://forums.alpinezone.com/55842-carnage-thread.html


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> what happened to your bike?  ur avatar pic....





severine said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/55842-carnage-thread.html



Yup, after this:





I'm back to the *HT* for now.





At least I was able to transfer all of the parts that I just got for the FS over to the HT. :beer:


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 27, 2009)

View attachment 2877

titus ml1. sram x 7. cb mallet 2. after 19 years on a bridgestone mb 5 it is pure sex


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 27, 2009)

bvibert, like your chainstay protector. talk about simple. i never think of shite like that. i have the rubber from canting my ski boots.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 27, 2009)

Did you pick up your Titus at Toms Bike Boutique?


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 27, 2009)

yea.been dealing w/ tom for close to 10 years


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 27, 2009)

yea.been dealing w/ tom for close to 10 years(the old hilltop where pizza stone is).he always treats me excellent.got a wicked killer deal on the titus.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 27, 2009)

oops


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 28, 2009)

He had a Rocky Mountain Slayer in there a few weeks ago that was my size and he was willing to work on pricing.  He also had a Turner Sultan 29er that I wanted to demo. Cool stuff.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 28, 2009)

slayer was there this a m . just waiting for someone to take her home. we stopped in after riding. thinking hard about a remote seatpost


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 28, 2009)

powpig2002 said:


> s
> thinking hard about a remote seatpost



Do it!
Best money I have ever spent on my bike. Stick with a mechnical one vs the hydrolic as they are more reliable. I have the RASE post and love it, but the Gravity dropper and All Mountain Post are also really good options.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 18, 2010)

........


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 18, 2010)

Is that a Yeti 575, sweet rig!


----------



## powbmps (Jan 18, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Is that a Yeti 575, sweet rig!



Yes sir.  My first "nice" bike.  Got a deal on a '09 Enduro package with the full carbon rear.

Feels pretty nice riding laps in the basement (very _small_ laps :razz.  It's 3 1/2 pounds lighter than the Cake III I have.

Would have liked the ASR-7, but it started about $1,200 more than I paid for the 575.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 18, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Yes sir.  My first "nice" bike.  Got a deal on a '09 Enduro package with the full carbon rear.
> 
> Feels pretty nice riding laps in the basement (very _small_ laps :razz.  It's 3 1/2 pounds lighter than the Cake III I have.
> 
> Would have liked the ASR-7, but it started about $1,200 more than I paid for the 575.



with the carbon rear triangle I would avoid and big drops and rough stuff like you were doing at Highland. I know someone with he same bike and it's da bomb!


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 19, 2010)

nice bikes make me feel all gidy and goosebumpy.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 19, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> with the carbon rear triangle I would avoid and big drops and rough stuff like you were doing at Highland. I know someone with he same bike and it's da bomb!



I'll just have to learn to ride smoooooth and less sucky.  I still haven't been able to find any instances of the carbon failing.  I would think the danger comes in slamming the carbon pieces directly on rocks or something.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2010)

I think the carbon rear will be fine, as long as you keep it from contacting hard objects directly.  Just keep an eye on it for any nicks or deep scratches.

BTW, Sweet looking bike!  Let us know how you like it after you get out for a real ride.


----------



## roark (Jan 19, 2010)

powbmps said:


> I would think the danger comes in slamming the carbon pieces directly on rocks or something.


 


bvibert said:


> I think the carbon rear will be fine, as long as you keep it from contacting hard objects directly. Just keep an eye on it for any nicks or deep scratches.


yup. cracked the carbon upper rear on my RM falling at a stop. :angry: Wouldn't warranty, but fortunately the shop is giving it to me at cost so it's not too bad.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 19, 2010)

marin palisades trail w a few upgrades...switched out the cranks, pedals, tires...went clipless for the first time ever and am loving it

home ride is a small park about a mile from the house which enables me to get our for 5-10 miles most nights after work...use a cat eye light during the winter and 'ride by braille', so to speak...other close good rides are spring mountain, french creek, green lane, evansburg, and my personal fave, wissahickon


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> [/IMG]



Putting it together yourself?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Putting it together yourself?



No(even though there really didn't appear to be much assembly required, adjustments probably being the toughest)., was at Suburban last night looking at kids skis and it was sitting there, hopefully it will be put together soon.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 1, 2010)

Sweet! Are you actually going to ride your bike this year


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Sweet! Are you actually going to ride your bike this year



That's the plan as of right now, but it could end up as a decoration at any time!

Just need to clean up the Cannondale this weekend and get it up for sale.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2010)

Color is a lot bluer than on the web site, thought I would be sporting a powder blue bike on the trails.
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/reign.1/3899/37072/


----------



## powbmps (Apr 1, 2010)

What is it?



o3jeff said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 1, 2010)

powbmps said:


> What is it?



you mean you cant tell from the picture


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> That's the plan as of right now, but it could end up as a decoration at any time!
> 
> Just need to clean up the Cannondale this weekend and get it up for sale.



Pony up the 3 or 4 bucks and pay for an add on MTBR, also post it on CF. I posted my old frame and a shock on MTBR and sold them both in under a week.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2010)

powbmps said:


> What is it?



Giant Reign 1


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Color is a lot bluer than on the web site, thought I would be sporting a powder blue bike on the trails.
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/reign.1/3899/37072/





o3jeff said:


> Giant Reign 1



Sick. You're gonna love 6" of travel.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2010)

Greg said:


> Sick. You're gonna love 6" of travel.



I feel in love with it when I demoed(did about 12 miles by myself) the Reign last year, it climbed as good as my Cannondale, but was a lot more fun on the downhills.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Just need to clean up the Cannondale this weekend and get it up for sale.



model/size?


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Putting it together yourself?



Nice!!!


----------



## powbmps (Apr 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Giant Reign 1



That's a nice looking bike.  Great price on those Giants.  Do you know what it weighs?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> model/size?


2007 Rush 5, medium


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2010)

powbmps said:


> That's a nice looking bike.  Great price on those Giants.  Do you know what it weighs?


The Reign 0 I demoed last year was about 29, not sure what this one is but will weigh it when I pick it up


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> 2007 Rush 5, medium



you posting for sale here  or someplace else?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2010)

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## severine (Apr 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Color is a lot bluer than on the web site, thought I would be sporting a powder blue bike on the trails.


And this is a problem because...? 

Nice looking bike! Enjoy it!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks nice.  Let us know if you ever get out and ride it.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice whip!!!! You best get a bash guard on that shit stat!!  

I've been looking those Giant bikes myself, maybe next year.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Nice whip!!!! You best get a bash guard on that shit stat!!
> 
> I've been looking those Giant bikes myself, maybe next year.



Thanks, I took the bash guard off the Cannondale, just need to put it on the new bike.


----------



## Greg (Apr 8, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks sick. Love the blue.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> That looks sick. Love the blue.



Thanks, taking it on its maiden voyage after work today!


----------



## mondeo (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like it'll be one of these:





In the garage next to:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like a nice start.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 9, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I think the carbon rear will be fine, as long as you keep it from contacting hard objects directly.  Just keep an eye on it for any nicks or deep scratches.
> 
> BTW, Sweet looking bike!  Let us know how you like it after you get out for a real ride.



rack it!!!!


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Apr 11, 2010)

a BMW K75-RT and a BMW R1100RT....oops....


----------



## Marc (Apr 12, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> a BMW K75-RT and a BMW R1100RT....oops....



I'd take either of those.  Or both.  And I don't even ride mcycles.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Apr 12, 2010)

*the K75'RT*

..is currently listed on Craigslist / Rhode Island....$3750   turnkey roadready bike....I'm gonna keep the RBike....


----------



## Marc (Apr 12, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ..is currently listed on Craigslist / Rhode Island....$3750   turnkey roadready bike....I'm gonna keep the RBike....



I know a lot of people that really like those.  I knew a guy that had the R1150GS and did all these crazy multi day trail riding rallies.  That was a big bike though, wouldn't want to drop it.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Apr 13, 2010)

*a gent from Amherst / Northhampton area*

ponied up and bought my K yesterday...cash inhand....rode off into the sunset....(and a shitload of traffic , I assume)....gonna miss that 'scoot


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2010)

Took a chance on a used IH MKIII, I pick it up tomorrow!






I'm pumped! :beer:


----------



## severine (Apr 13, 2010)

Woohoo!!!! :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice!!!!! Let's get that bitch on the trails, stat! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Nice!!!!! Let's get that bitch on the trails, stat! :beer:



Hopefully the weather takes a turn for the better for this weekend!  Can't possibly get out until Friday night.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 13, 2010)

Just be sure to check the individual chain links prior to every ride ;-).


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Just be sure to check the individual chain links prior to every ride ;-).



Good idea!  I'll be sure to check them mid ride as well when I'm 're-seating' my stem and bar. 

:lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Took a chance on a used IH MKIII, I pick it up tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your gonna really like how that thing rides after being on the HT most of last season. Is Gremf going to autograph it?

I was wondering how long it was going to take you to jump on this on CF!:grin:


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats Brian. Really psyched for you.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 15, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Took a chance on a used IH MKIII, I pick it up tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you have time to take it out last night?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Did you have time to take it out last night?



Just around the backyard.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2010)

Got the new (to me) bike all cleaned and tuned.  Did a few parts swaps and now it should be ready to go!  Some minor brake rub, but I'll worry about that later.   The rear 2.2 tire that I put on doesn't have much clearance, hopefully it doesn't rub...

Now I get to put back together the HT with all the left over parts. :beer:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 18, 2010)

same as always....


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 18, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Got the new (to me) bike all cleaned and tuned.  Did a few parts swaps and now it should be ready to go!  Some minor brake rub, but I'll worry about that later.   The rear 2.2 tire that I put on doesn't have much clearance, hopefully it doesn't rub...
> :



The clearance on the rear tire is tight on the MKIII's regardless I'm running a 2.35 Kenda Nevi with out issue. Your are so going to love your new whip, none the less excited to hopefully get out and ride with you this week. :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2010)

The 2.2 Specialized seems big for a 2.2, looks about as big as the 2.35 Nevi I have on the front.  I couldn't see fitting anything bigger than that on there.  For some reason I'm nervous about the maiden voyage of this bike.  I wanted to take it for a short ride locally today, just to test it out, but that just didn't work out.  It will be trial by fire tomorrow....


----------



## Anklebiter (Apr 18, 2010)

*A new bike*

I'm currently working on getting a new bike. A friends owns a local bike shop and trying to talk me into a Niner EMD 9 (slightly more than I want to pay). I'm also considering KHS Flagstaff. Hopefully, by mid May I'll rocking with something new.


----------



## Anklebiter (Apr 18, 2010)

2knees said:


> I just bought a sweet huffy.  it has a fake gas tank and some nasty high rider handlebars.



Sweet


----------



## mondeo (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, yeah, I know, reflectors.

Why do they even put them on? Road bikes don't come with them, and there you might be actually on, you know, the road. With cars and stuff.


----------



## Marc (Apr 23, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Yeah, yeah, I know, reflectors.
> 
> Why do they even put them on? Road bikes don't come with them, and there you might be actually on, you know, the road. With cars and stuff.



Pretty heavy duty jack you got there for working on a bike.  I just use a bike stand.


Nice seeing someone else get into cycling.  I enjoy riding on the road as much as on the trail... they're both a lot of fun in their own way.  I'm looking forward to hearing your take.  I only started semi serious roadie-ing about four years ago, before that I did some slick tire mtb road stuff, but that's not nearly as fun.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Yeah, yeah, I know, reflectors.
> 
> Why do they even put them on? Road bikes don't come with them, and there you might be actually on, you know, the road. With cars and stuff.



Nice!  Now go take the reflectors off and get it dirty!


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2010)

mondeo said:


>



Nice bike (the MTB one  )

Brian - I've been meaning to ask, what's your impression of th enew bike? Like it?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Brian - I've been meaning to ask, what's your impression of th enew bike? Like it?



Thanks for asking, though clearly you haven't been reading my TR's. 

4/19/10:


bvibert said:


> Best of all my new bike was awesome, like really awesome.  Very happy with my purchase so far.



4/20/10:


bvibert said:


> The bike performed great again, I can definitely feel a difference.



Yes, I'm very happy with the new bike.  I was already looking forward to this season, now with the new bike it's looking even better than expected.  I can't wait to get back out on it! :beer:

I've read great things about the DW-Link rear suspension, now I'm pretty sold.  When seated pedaling on smooth ground I hardly know there's any rear suspension at all.  When the terrain gets rough the bike just sucks it up and allows me to power right through it.  It's like glue to the terrain.  I've made a bunch of rocky and rooty climbs that I would have had a lot more trouble keeping the rear of the HT planted on.  Now I just need to get my legs and lung back into shape so I can make the longer climbs again...


----------



## frankm938 (Apr 23, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Yeah, yeah, I know, reflectors.
> 
> Why do they even put them on? Road bikes don't come with them, and there you might be actually on, you know, the road. With cars and stuff.



where is the downhill rig?


----------



## BigJay (Apr 26, 2010)

Got my new ride. Took it out yesterday for a test run. Nimble. Fast and plenty plush!





















 :thumb: 

The black frame is a tribute to my old bike from 2002-2005... I miss this ride:


----------



## severine (Apr 26, 2010)

BigJay said:


> Got my new ride. Took it out yesterday for a test run. Nimble. Fast and plenty plush!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 26, 2010)

BigJay said:


> Got my new ride. Took it out yesterday for a test run. Nimble. Fast and plenty plush!



Hot Bike for sure!!!


----------



## awf170 (Apr 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Took a chance on a used IH MKIII, I pick it up tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome.  Mine has about a 100 rides on it now.  I completely beat the shit, and it just keeps trucking.    Never done a drop of maintenance besides the routine new chain and rear derailer.  Probably have taken hundreds of 5 foot drops to flat landings.  Granted it rides likes sh*t by now, but the just that fact that is still rolling in amazing.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

awf170 said:


> Awesome.  Mine has about a 100 rides on it now.  I completely beat the shit, and it just keeps trucking.    Never done a drop of maintenance besides the routine new chain and rear derailer.  Probably have taken hundreds of 5 foot drops to flat landings.  Granted it rides likes sh*t by now, but the just that fact that is still rolling in amazing.



That's quite an endorsement, thanks!  I'm really enjoying it so far, I don't think it will ever get as far off the ground as yours has though...


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That's quite an endorsement, thanks!  I'm really enjoying it so far, I don't think it will ever get as far off the ground as yours has though...



It's not _really_ as glowing a review as you might think, considering Austin weighs all of 120 lbs or whatever the frick it is.  He could probably take my road bike off a 5 ft drop to flat and not break it.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

Marc said:


> It's not _really_ as glowing a review as you might think, considering Austin weighs all of 120 lbs or whatever the frick it is.  He could probably take my road bike off a 5 ft drop to flat and not break it.



Yeah, I took his weight into consideration.  I'm sure he's still pretty hard on his bike though...


----------



## HD333 (May 25, 2010)

*New to Me*

My new to me Rockhopper.  Tora Race,  Avid BB7 Mechanicals, took off the pedals in favor of some platforms for now.  Just the bike to get me back out on the trails.  2 rides so far and no complaints, other than being OUT OF SHAPE!


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2010)

HD333 said:


> My new to me Rockhopper.  Tora Race,  Avid BB7 Mechanicals, took off the pedals in favor of some platforms for now.  Just the bike to get me back out on the trails.  2 rides so far and no complaints, other than being OUT OF SHAPE!



Nice ride, it should serve you well!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 8, 2010)

New Toy:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2010)

mattchuck2 said:


> New Toy:



Nice!  Details?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 8, 2010)

Salsa Big Mama (Full Suspension 29er) with Fox RP2 shock

Manitou Drake 29er Fork (with MILO)
Thomson Elite Seatpost
SLX Cranks (22/36/Bash)
XT Cassette
X.9 Shifters
X.9 Rear Derailleur (Mid Cage)
X.7 Front Derailleur
Avid Elixir 5 Brakes
Easton Vice All Mountain Stem 31.8
FSA Pig DH Pro Headset
FSA Riser Handlebars
WTB Shadow V Pro Saddle
Notubes Flow Rims on XT Hubs (36 spoke rear, 32 spoke front)
Kenda Nevegal Tire (29x2.2)
Crank Brothers Mallet 1 pedals


----------



## Philpug (Jun 8, 2010)

Thinking about a 29FS for western riding. Let me know what you think about it.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm taking it on its first dirt ride tomorrow.  I'll let you know.


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2010)

mattchuck2 said:


> New Toy:



Sick, but that seat looks hella high! :-o


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 8, 2010)

mattchuck2 said:


> Salsa Big Mama (Full Suspension 29er) with Fox RP2 shock
> 
> Manitou Drake 29er Fork (with MILO)
> Thomson Elite Seatpost
> ...



Sweetness! Now get that whip out on the trails and get some mud on it.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> Sick, but that seat looks hella high! :-o



Yeah, I just put it up there to ride around the parking lot of the bike shop.  I'll lower it a lot when I get to the trails.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Riding Nice . . .


----------



## Highway Star (Jun 28, 2010)

Still rockin my NEXT:


----------

